# wooooooo its raffle time ceado e37s curotesy of Jens @ Torr



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Having spoken to Glenn he has agreed to allow another raffle, so I have secured a Ceado e37s from jenns at torr, a fantastic 83mm OD compact grinder, currently on the bench of quite a few members, so time for a little fun and one very lucky forum member.









We are going for 60 tickets at £15 to keep the cost of tickets as low as possible to include as many members as possible. Usual applies just add your name to the list below (raffle is open to current members with at least 10 posts at the time of this post) . Payment details sent out upon completion of list and payments to be made within 5 days of notification.

good luck folks

If you are not interested or do not like raffles, please do not comment on this thread


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll have some of that...

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Can someone add me pls


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog


----------



## jakebyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry for the strange script, tapatalk quirk


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

I'm in


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. doozerless


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Me too!

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. doozerless

14. johnealey


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. johnealey

14. jlarkin


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

Me too!

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. johnealey

14. jlarkin

15. jonathanhook


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

quarter of the way there folks


----------



## timaldridge8 (May 17, 2015)

I'm in!

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. johnealey

14. jlarkin

15. jonathanhook

16. timaldridge8


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Added myself









1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. johnealey

14. jlarkin

15. jonathanhook

16. timaldridge8

17. MSM


----------



## rwcwilson (Sep 2, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. johnealey

14. jlarkin

15. jonathanhook

16. timaldridge8

17. MSM

18. rwcwilson


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

@Doozerless - I think that you have dropped off the list mate


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. johnealey

14. jlarkin

15. jonathanhook

16. timaldridge8

17. MSM

18. rwcwilson

19. Soll


----------



## Gallant (Jul 3, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. johnealey

14. jlarkin

15. jonathanhook

16. timaldridge8

17. MSM

18. rwcwilson

19. Soll

20. doozerless

21. Gallant


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

a third of the way there, would be fab to have this drawn this week, wheres @Spukey, he loves a a raffle


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. johnealey

14. jlarkin

15. jonathanhook

16. timaldridge8

17. MSM

18. rwcwilson

19. Soll

20. doozerless

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

im defo in. Is it just the one entry?

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. johnealey

14. jlarkin

15. jonathanhook

16. timaldridge8

17. MSM

18. rwcwilson

19. Soll

20. doozerless

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> @Doozerless - I think that you have dropped off the list mate


Cheers. Remember folks, this isn't Nam. This is a raffle. There are rules.

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. doozerless

22. Gallant

23. GCGlasgow

24. Scottomus


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Gotta have a go.......

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. doozerless

22. Gallant

23. GCGlasgow

24. Scottomus

25. Brewer in training


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

go on then!

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. doozerless

22. Gallant

23. GCGlasgow

24. Scottomus

25. Brewer in training

26. MrSimba


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh well.... Might as well









1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. doozerless

22. Gallant

23. GCGlasgow

24. Scottomus

25. Brewer in training

26. MrSimba

27. shrink


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Look wway for a minute and up pops a raffle; yes please

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. doozerless

22. Gallant

23. GCGlasgow

24. Scottomus

25. Brewer in training

26. MrSimba

27. shrink

28. Phil104


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. doozerless

22. Gallant

23. GCGlasgow

24. Scottomus

25. Brewer in training

26. MrSimba

27. shrink

28. Phil104

29. Rompie

I'm in!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. doozerless

22. Gallant

23. GCGlasgow

24. Scottomus

25. Brewer in training

26. MrSimba

27. shrink

28. Phil104

29. Rompie

30. dfk


----------



## Gallant (Jul 3, 2015)

Just to note that doozerless is currently numbers 13 and 21, adjusted list is:

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice almost Half way there now


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal, after saying that this would be exactly the prize I'd love to win if raffles were coming back.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

bongo said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. MrShades
> 
> ...


33. Sarah0817


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Really late to this! Thanks Dave and Glenn!

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

(This forum keeps a list better than any other I have been on, usually by now it's a jumbled mess beyond remedy)


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Two thirds there almost time for the count down!


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

I cant resist a raffle, thanks for organising another one CC.

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Inside the last quarter just 12 more slots folks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Another great raffle, very exciting, and just what I need.

I also declare now, that were I to win, I'd ensure my Super Jolly was offered up to the forum at an absolutely crazy price!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Different peoples attitudes towards raffles are now here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26445-How-I-feel-about-raffles (at OPs request these have been removed from this thread)...

Please only post if you're participating in the raffle - and to avoid disappointment please only participate if you're cool with the winner doing whatever they want with the grinder.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeh count down time, 10 more slots folks


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

p.s. great to see raffles back (even though i never win anything ever!







)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

reneb said:



> p.s. great to see raffles back (even though i never win anything ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perhaps this is your lucky one?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nine more places folks!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk41

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb

52. DoubleShot


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb

52. DoubleShot

53. russe11

I'm in!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb

52. DoubleShot

53. russe11

54. Nod


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

6 more slots, roll up roll up folks


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb

52. DoubleShot

53. russe11

54. Nod

55. d_lash


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb

52. DoubleShot

53. russe11

54. Nod

55. d_lash

56. Mike_J_Smith


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb

52. DoubleShot

53. russe11

54. Nod

55. d_lash

56. Mike_J_Smith

57. Daren


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Come on Spukey - we know what you love...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Spukey loves a raffle!


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb

52. DoubleShot

53. russe11

54. Nod

55. d_lash

56. Mike_J_Smith

57. Daren

58. GlennV


----------



## KevJ70 (Apr 30, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb

52. DoubleShot

53. russe11

54. Nod

55. d_lash

56. Mike_J_Smith

57. Daren

58. GlennV

59. KevJ70


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh oh oh oh


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

one more place left


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

60. Pirate


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb

52. DoubleShot

53. russe11

54. Nod

55. d_lash

56. Mike_J_Smith

57. Daren

58. GlennV

59. KevJ7

60. Pirate


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. MrShades

3. Mrboots2u

4. ridland

5. working dog

6. jakebyrne

7. Seeq

8. Yes Row

9. Bulletjie

10. Colio07

11. Xpenno

12. tewdric

13. Doozerless

14. johnealey

15. jlarkin

16. jonathanhook

17. timaldridge8

18. MSM

19. rwcwilson

20. Soll

21. Gallant

22. GCGlasgow

23. Scottomus

24. Brewer in training

25. MrSimba

26. shrink

27. Phil104

28. Rompie

29. dfk41

30. drude

31. Hotmetal

32. Bongo

33. Sarah0817

34. cold war kid

35. risky

36. slas111

37. ronsil

38. NeilR

39. SK8-Bizarre

40. PeterL

41. Jonathan007

42. Froggystyle

43. Pompeyexile

44. johnbudding

45. Snakehips

46. MooMaa

47. Flibster

48. bz99s

49. grumpydaddy

50. jonc

51. Reneb

52. DoubleShot

53. russe11

54. Nod

55. d_lash

56. Mike_J_Smith

57. Daren

58. GlennV

59. KevJ7

60. Pirate

And that's a wrap folks.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Locked in at 60.

Payment details will be sent by PM later this evening


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

fantastic and all in 24 hrs, good luck everyone


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't find my dongly thing to pay - lost it a while back - can someone pay for me if I paypal gift them, please?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Paid.











jonc said:


> I can't find my dongly thing to pay - lost it a while back - can someone pay for me if I paypal gift them, please?


No problem Jon - pm me


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Paid.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Jonc - Paid


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

mrsimba said:


> Jonc - Paid


Many thanks!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Well that one fair flew off the shelf !

Snakehips is weighed and paid.

Many thanks to @coffeechap for organising.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks to @coffeechap from me too for organising.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Paid as requested @ 23:27

Good luck everyone and thanks to Dave for organising

John


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Yep - also paid just now.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Job jobbed


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well done Dave and Jens, good work!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Just paid, with thanks. Good luck everyone


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice one Dave, Glenn and Jens. Thanks a lot for putting this together.

Good luck all, I spose.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

All paid - and thanks to Glenn, Jens and especially Dave for organising and getting the raffles going again.

Unfortunately for you lot, I'm going to wish good luck to nobody except me - as I'd quite like to win this bad boy and would almost certainly keep it. So - good luck to me!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Paid mofo's!


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Could anyone help out with a paypal transfer?


----------



## timaldridge8 (May 17, 2015)

done


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Doozerless said:


> Could anyone help out with a paypal transfer?


Sure, I'll PM you.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Paid last night. Thanks to all for organising.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Sure, I'll PM you.


Cheers for the help @jlarkin. PM on the way.

Thanks to @timaldridge8 for the offer.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

paid, and good luck to all


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Paid. Thanks for organising this!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

paid, and thanks to dave, glenn and jens for organising this. really missed the raffles, great to have them back


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

Paid this morning.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Teach me to be busy on the weekend -_-


----------



## KevJ70 (Apr 30, 2015)

Just paid good luck everyone


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Paid...good luck me...oh and everyone else.


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

Paid


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Paid! Best of luck.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

sortid init


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Paid! Good luck all... with slightly a little more luck for me


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Paid, damn gambling habit


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Paid.

Good luck all









and thanks to CoffeeChap, Glenn and Jens for the raffle


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Paid.

Thanks and good luck all.


----------



## jakebyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Paid. Congrats in advance to the winner!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Been Forum-lite for the best part of 24 hours (more extreme withdrawal symptoms than from coffee) so just picked up the PM and paid, paid, paid. Oh - thanks for your congrats @jakebyrne.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Paid, good luck all


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Bummer... I've missed it.. GL to you all


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Paid and fingers, legs, eyes and buns are crossed.

Best of luck to everyone........but I hope my luck has knobs on.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Paid. Good luck to all! Fingers crossed!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Would someone mind paying on my behalf if I PayPal the money over please? Currently in the process of moving house and I can't find my little calculator that isn't a calculator that lets me give people money.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

johnbudding said:


> Would someone mind paying on my behalf if I PayPal the money over please? Currently in the process of moving house and I can't find my little calculator that isn't a calculator that lets me give people money.


I've PM'd you. Happy to help.

p.s. Their should be a name for those things "calculator that isn't a calculator that lets me give people money" I submit "bankulator"?


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks @jlarkin. How about cashculator?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

johnbudding said:


> Thanks @jlarkin. How about cashculator?


No worries, paid now. Hmmm, not happy - cashculator is a better idea .


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Paid. Finally located a decent phone signal.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

destiny said:


> Bummer... I've missed it.. GL to you all


If I lose you can have my ticket for half price LOL


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> No worries, paid now. Hmmm, not happy - cashculator is a better idea .


you should get that copyrighted fast. They are just boringly called card reader for two factor authentication.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's see if this can be drawn on Saturday, we'll over half the payments have been made


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Excellent news Dave.

Come on the stragglers!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Must be getting close now


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah... the tension.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Always amazes me. Just over 24hrs to fill the list and then days to pay.

Just saying like, I'm impatient! I need this grinder


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

3 away now - PM going out

Hoping to make someone's Saturday night...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All payments are now in

Lets aim to draw this at 2100 Saturday evening

The Bonus Ball drawn in last Saturday's Lotto Draw was 22

The winner of the grinder will be the member in Position 22 on the second randomisation tomorrow evening

As usual the draw will be documented

Good luck to all who entered


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Tension building..


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ooo getting closer


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Edge of the seat stuff! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

<opens popcorn></opens>


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm just priming the draw so will update shortly...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Tewdric said:


> <opens popcorn></opens>


Actual lol.


----------



## KevJ70 (Apr 30, 2015)

Just made the coffee i'm all excited


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All 60 entrants have been loaded onto the spreadsheet

I am about to open random.org List randomiser and add all 60 names (then take a screenshot)

I will then Randomise the list - copy/paste into Excel and screenshot into Word

The final step is to Randomise once more - which will reveal the winner - on line 22 of the second randomisation

Thankyou to *coffeechap* for arranging this fab raffle prize and for Jens at cafe-kultur.de  for supplying this item


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The draw is complete - I am just compiling the winner notification post and uploading the forms to be linked

Stay tuned - we are only moments away from 1 lucky person being announced as the winner!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ooh. Tension!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tonight's winner (if they are still alive after choking on their popcorn in surprise) is *tewdric* !

Congratulations on winning this superb prize.

Proof of the draw is here in word and here in excel

Please join me in congratulating *tewdric*

tewdric - please contact coffeechap to claim your prize


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done tewdric, congrats on a top prize


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations @Tewdric, enjoy!


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Well done pal.

If they have choked on said popcorn, who is the runner up?


----------



## rwcwilson (Sep 2, 2015)

Congratulations @Tewdric!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats tewdric!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Well done tewdric, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations @Tewdric - enjoy! And thanks to coffeechap, Jens and Glenn.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations - well done


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations tewdric on winning a great prize.

I am sure this will further your coffee journey.

Enjoy


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Got to get me some of that lucky popcorn!!!

Congrats to Tewdric and thanks for the oppertunity


----------



## KevJ70 (Apr 30, 2015)

Congratulations tewdric


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations * tewdric*


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I have to say I really liked the look of these grinders from the first time I saw one on a promo vid - I think it's the squat prop-forward muscularity and the solid metallic look of the logo bit.

Despite having an excellent CamV6 single-dose modded Mazzer Major I was toying with the idea of changing to a high-end OD. Now I can do what I should have been doing with that money all along and taking my family away for a half term break.









It will be an excellent match for the L1 and I'm absolutely thrilled to bits!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congratulations Tewdric, enjoy, cracking prize.

Thanks Dave, Jens and Glenn, always enjoy taking part.

John


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry, forgetting myself in the excitement. Many, many thanks to Dave and Glenn for the time and legwork to run all these raffles. They make the forum fun and engaging.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Well done Tewdric and thanks again to all for organising.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well done Tewdric!

Roll on the next raffle!


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Well done, all good fun


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Well done tewdric!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats and enjoy. Make sure to take a pic in place.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fantastic win, enjoy your new grinder


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

very well done, a lovely upgrade to the major and taking the family away as well, fab news


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> very well done, a lovely upgrade to the major and taking the family away as well, fab news


Cheers for organising Dave - nice feel good vibes from this!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> Cheers for organising Dave - nice feel good vibes from this!


I agree, lets do another one soon!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well done Tewdric and cheers to CC Glenn Jens etc for setting it up. I still want one!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

'Grats Tewdric you lucky stiff. I do like good news and the overall vibe with these raffles so thanks to all who made this happen


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Well done!'


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations to tewdric and thanks to

All involved for setting up another great raffle


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Enjoy, hope it improves your cup and coffee becomes even more wow!


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

Big congrats trewdric!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations ! Thats a great prize


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats trewdric!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

well done!!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

High five Tewdric! May your grinds be forever fluffy and lump free.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Lovely prize, congrats tewdric. Thanks Glenn and Coffeechap for organising!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations Tewdric, fabulous prize! Thanks as ever to Dave and Glenn for organising another great raffle and to Jens for the prize. Great to have the raffles back


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

And here is my amazing new grinder in situ! I bought a Mazzer Mini short hopper for it and it just sneaks in under the cupboard so Mrs Tewdric is happy too!


__
https://flic.kr/p/yPiiHt


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's the biz! You now have top, top set up.

Enjoy


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up...well done.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I am absolutely ecstatic with it. It's so bling! It's also so quick and easy to make consistent espresso I'm going to be wired all the time! At least the discipline of weighing the dose for the Major slowed things down a bit.










Really though, thanks a million to Dave for setting this up and da management for facilitating the raffle.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking fab glad you are pleased will have to up the stakes for the next raffle


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks brilliant next to the LI - almost made for each other.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

How about an L1 raffle


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> How about an L1 raffle


another one...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

L1P raffle - that's what I'm talkin' 'bout


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmmm. Now that might be interesting, although I think I've pushed my luck as far as I can via a vis domestic harmony...


----------

